# mpj implant arthroplasty



## Bhobbs (Apr 13, 2010)

my docs just recently started doing a procedure, mpj implant arthroplasty with biopro implant.  does anyone have any ideas what the cpt code would be for this?  a fellow coder said there is nothing, that I would have to use unlisted foot/toe 28899.
thanks


----------

